# Favorite brand of horse treats



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Tropical Skittles and Cheetos. :lol: Oh wait...that's Aires' favorite. ;-)


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

I alternate between Purina Dobbins Delights apple flavored and carrot flavored. They're like under $10 at Tractor Supply and last quiet a while. I'm pretty sure there was a mint flavored one I saw one time. 

http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/purinareg;-dobbins-delights-apple--oat-flavored-horse-treats

http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/sto...arrot--oat-flavored-horse-treats?cm_vc=-10005


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Mine like the Dumor treats from TSC. The apple & carrot flavored ones. My horses are spoiled and would rather have those treats than real apples & carrots.


----------



## Purplelady (Dec 6, 2014)

Hello . Any kind of sweets really but mostly pole mints . I gave him different things for treats because if I found some thing at a good price then I try it as long as it not to dear mean I know but that way I get to try it as long as it is NOT horse treats or stuff just for him . As I love my sweets too that way we both get . Purplelady
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

My girl is a huge fan of the Dumor horse treats from TSC as well. We haven't tried all the flavors yet, but she absolutely loves the Oatmeal, Raisin & Honey one.

I also ordered a bag of Buckeye Peppermint treats from SmartPak a couple of weeks ago. The treats are much smaller than the Dumor treats but my girl still loves them.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Forgot that my old gelding was nuts over Star Mints. The red kind only.


----------



## apw1970 (Jun 8, 2010)

Apple Wafers. I'm not sure who makes them.

Also CANDY CANES!!!! They are very cheap after Christmas. Stock up. I had 3 relatives get my horse candy canes this year.


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

Cheese poofs hands down. My colt loves 'em! :lol: 

Well for 'horse' horse treats I just get whatever's on sale. My pigs don't care! 
Though I typically go to the dollar store and buy bags of peppermints because I'm not going to spend $10 on a medium sized bag of 'horse' peppermints when I can get an extra large size of 'people' peppermints for $2.35 ;-)


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I've tried out several brands of treats lately, so I might as well give my herd's reviews. :lol:

*Dobbin's Delights (20 lb bag)*- this is our old standy-by. Everyone loves them, and back when I had old horses with poor teeth, they could chew these better than any other commercial horse treats so I bought them a lot. The herd gives them 5 stars. 

*Dumor Apple and Carrot Treats (20 lb bag)*- the first bag they loved. Even though they looked suspiciously like dog biscuits. But the last bag we bought were a bit overcooked. I mean, dark, almost black around some of the edges. I opened them up and said "who burned the horse cookies?" My gelding still loves them. His momma was like "eh." They are a big, heart-shaped treat. Good if you like giving big treats. But not the best for training as they won't break in half. I would say we give them 3 stars.

*Manna Pro Apple Wafers (20 lb bag)*- The horses love them and they are a nice size. Big enough not to loose a finger but small enough to use for training. They smell good too. They might bit a bit hard for older horses to chew, so I would give them 4.5 stars only for that reason. 

(Manna Pro also makes "bite sized" treats that usually come in a 5 lb bag, but they are so tiny that I have yet to buy them. I like a treat large enough to hand feed from the saddle.)

*Purina Horse Treats (50 lb bag)*- I bought a ziplock bag of these from a local feedstore for couple of bucks. There had to be several pounds worth. I bought them just as something to try, didn't even know what brand they were. Well, they smell GREAT and the horses LOVE them. I had to call back just to ask what brand they were so I could find them again. Only one store seems to carry them though. But they said a 50 lb bag is only around $22. Can't beat that! Too bad the store is in a town I rarely go to and no one local seems to carry them. :-( The only downside to these treats is they are a hard, large-sized pellet (totally different than Dobbin's Delights). So I know if I still had very elderly horses with bad teeth, they wouldn't be able to chew these. But the horses I have now (a 5 yr old and a 21 yr old that chews well) both adore them. 4.5 stars for texture issues only. Otherwise 5 stars. 

I also buy *25 lb bags of carrots* from my local Safeway store. Carrots always go over well with my herd and even old horses can chew them easier than most commercial horse treats. The only downside is that they can go bad if you don't use them in a somewhat reasonable time frame. Still, I would give carrots 5 stars. And they are actually much cheaper that commercial horse treats! Lots of healthy vitamins too. :mrgreen:

My very spoiled horses also get occasional apples, bananas and watermelon rinds and leftover human cookies and sweets.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

apw1970 said:


> Apple Wafers. I'm not sure who makes them.
> 
> Also CANDY CANES!!!! They are very cheap after Christmas. Stock up. I had 3 relatives get my horse candy canes this year.


My guys love candy canes too, but I got tired of unwrapping them. Candy canes never seem to unwrap easily for me and you always have to have a garbage can nearby. I finally banished them from my horse-treat menu. :lol:


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Is it weird that not a one of my horses likes peppermints or peppermint flavored treats? They spit them out. 

Trailhorserider, the Dumor treats are actually very easy to break into 3 pieces. You just need to do it where they are scored.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

JCnGrace said:


> Trailhorserider, the Dumor treats are actually very easy to break into 3 pieces. You just need to do it where they are scored.


That's the funny thing.....they've changed them. They used to be scored like the tail-end of a large dog biscuit. But now they are a large heart shape with no scoring. I was surprised, because the photo on the bag still showed the old shape. But now they look like this:










And they are pretty large. The biggest horse cookie I've seen come out of a bag. Great if you just want to feed a couple. But sometimes when I am grooming I like to feed smaller treats as rewards, like for lifting feet and such. But I think they would be nice for trail rides. But I'm not sure how a horse would be able to chew them with a bit in their mouth. I haven't tried that yet. Smaller might be better for that.

They definitely have their place. But they are probably not a one-size-fits-all-purposes cookie.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Regarding the peppermints. My guys like peppermints but you know what my guys hate? Anything with cinnamon. They will eat donuts but not cinnamon rolls. They will eat people cookies but not cinnamon raisin cookies. 

For years I didn't think horses ate bananas. None of my horses would touch them. But my 5 yr old gelding LOVES bananas. And citrus. His mother doesn't like citrus or bananas. But she likes donuts and people cookies and he doesn't. They are definitely individuals, that's for sure.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

JCnGrace said:


> Is it weird that not a one of my horses likes peppermints or peppermint flavored treats? They spit them out.


Aires can't stand peppermints. He looks at me like I'm trying to poison him. :lol:


----------

